# So, it is Thread Renaissance or Thread Necromancy?



## Nyaricus (Oct 21, 2006)

Stemming from Ranger Wicketts ever-changing title on his thread is general, what does EN World think: when a thread is revived (no pun intended or implied) would you say it has arisen from the dead, or reborn again?

What do you generally call it, in other words? Necromancy, Renaissance or something else?


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 21, 2006)

According to the dictionary.com, Renaissance is TOTALLY wrong.  Why?  Cause it's upper-cased.



> *(lowercase)* a renewal of life, vigor, interest, etc.; rebirth; revival: a moral renaissance.




Personally, I never really thought of that word as pertaining to anything but the period in time called the Renaissance or the Festival that celebrates that time.

So, thread Necromancy all the way.


----------



## Greylock (Oct 21, 2006)

Every reply is legit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't wait until this thread comes back years later...



I've never heard of 'thread renaissance' but it seems to me that it should depend on the quality of the thread.


----------



## el-remmen (Oct 21, 2006)

If it has become relevant again, or someone has something constructive or intriguing to say about the topic then I think it is all good.

Otherwise, it is just obnoxious (esp. if several old threads are revived at once), in which case the mods take care of it with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 22, 2006)

I've got a soft spot for Necromancy


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 22, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got a soft spot for Necromancy




Hehe, we've noticed.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I've never seen the word "Renaissance" used in connection with the practice of posting to an old thread.  "Necromancy" is the only term I've come across.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Oct 25, 2006)

*RE: Message Board Jargon*

"Thread Necromancy" is the standard term, but "Threadcromancy" is also appropriate.

-Samir


----------



## Nyaricus (Oct 25, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe, we've noticed.



Who was talking about undead monkeys a week or two ago? Refresh, please


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 26, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Who was talking about undead monkeys a week or two ago? Refresh, please




I think it was a little longer ago than that and I WAS NOT the only one talking about them.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2006)

Thread Renaissance would just be a phrase used by those trying to justify what everyone knows to be an unholy, vile, despicable action.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm all about the wandering Threadcromancer.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Oct 26, 2006)

*Threadcromancer!*

HERE is a sighting ... and with a voodoo moniker to boot!

-Samir


----------



## diaglo (Oct 26, 2006)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I'm all about the wandering Threadcromancer.




that should be the new title for like a 13th lvl magic user.
edit: esp if it involves the FR and the Weave


----------

